# Storage For Rear Slide-out Brackets



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

We have a 28KRS (Kargoroo) and am wondering if anyone has a great place to store the rear slide arms, stabilizer crank, hose, awning reacher thing, hose, ect.
We have the storage place up front for the bikes, but when we're loaded up, its a pain to dig that stuff out if we stop midway through our trip to camp. I'm afraid the slide brackets will slide around inside the living quarters and scratch the floor. Has anyone built a box or something that would hang off the rear bumper to hold all that stuff? The spare tire kind of is in the way and the tailights are pretty close to the top of the bumper. I would be nice to have all the "camping" stuff outside, so I dont have to unload to get to it. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been looking at the various options to store as well and have yet to see a mod that did not require a mod to the the spare tire and/or license plate holder. However, I did run across this link http://web.mac.com/fruitsofourlabour/iWeb/...ck/Outback.html where HodgePodge created some brackets that would mount and keep the pipe above the spare tire mount and clear of the license plate.

It is an awesome mount and I am not sure how much $ you are looking to spend but this might be an option for you. I'm going to find a shop to make the mounts for me.

There was also a recent discussion about where to store the sewer pipe at http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=14516.

Paul


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Link fixy
HodgePodge


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Some more examples.
Clicky


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Link fixy
> HodgePodge


Thanks


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

On our Roo, we basically modded the rails so that they fold up against the rear of the camper. We got the idea from another member here. The pics used to be posted in the gallery. I can try to find them for you tomorrow. Basically all it took was a couple zip ties, 2 square U bolts, 2 lock nuts, 2 small springs, 2 bungee cords, a hack saw and a drill w/ bit. We can have the slide in or out in 1-2 minutes.

Look in the gallery in my signature to see my sewer hose solution. I did not like the idea of the wet sewer hose laying in the bumpter causing it to rust out. I have seen too many old campers with the bumper completely rusted off.

Since the bumper is now empty, the awning puller, fire poker, and a few other things are kept there.

I keep my water hoses, power adapters, etc. in a plastic tote just inside the rear door under the slide. It has worked fine, but I am planning to move the spare tire, and add a box to the rear for all that stuff.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have throw rugs on the floor, and make sure the brackets are on the rugs.

No problem.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had the 28RSDS, made this in the storage compartment. The rails went on the top shelf, the bottom was my leveling boards.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

In our Roo, we usually keep the awning puller thing hanging on a hook by the forward door, just cause there's a hook there. The slide brackets usually ride in the garage area, but they are going to move onto the floor on an area rug just under the queen slide...makes total sense. Much close to where they need to go.
LOL, I have no idea where dh keeps the stabilizer jack crank...not my job!









Actually, I found a plastic 3 drawer container at Target. It fits perfectly under the cabinet in the garage next to the hall door. It holds most spare parts and I do believe that the jack crank is in there along with spare plumbing parts, water hose, gloves...stuff like that. Very easy access









Sewer hose is in the bumper


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

KARGOROOER said:


> We have a 28KRS (Kargoroo) and am wondering if anyone has a great place to store the rear slide arms, stabilizer crank, hose, awning reacher thing, hose, ect.
> We have the storage place up front for the bikes, but when we're loaded up, its a pain to dig that stuff out if we stop midway through our trip to camp. I'm afraid the slide brackets will slide around inside the living quarters and scratch the floor. Has anyone built a box or something that would hang off the rear bumper to hold all that stuff? The spare tire kind of is in the way and the tailights are pretty close to the top of the bumper. I would be nice to have all the "camping" stuff outside, so I dont have to unload to get to it. Any suggestions would be helpful.


Hey KARGOROOER,
Here's link to pics of mods I did on our 28krs. 
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/ 
#'s 295,296,297 show slide rail storage. The only thing you have to do for this is "flip" the taillight that has the license plate bracket. Hope this helps!!
david


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

beachbum said:


> We have a 28KRS (Kargoroo) and am wondering if anyone has a great place to store the rear slide arms, stabilizer crank, hose, awning reacher thing, hose, ect.
> We have the storage place up front for the bikes, but when we're loaded up, its a pain to dig that stuff out if we stop midway through our trip to camp. I'm afraid the slide brackets will slide around inside the living quarters and scratch the floor. Has anyone built a box or something that would hang off the rear bumper to hold all that stuff? The spare tire kind of is in the way and the tailights are pretty close to the top of the bumper. I would be nice to have all the "camping" stuff outside, so I dont have to unload to get to it. Any suggestions would be helpful.


Hey KARGOROOER,
Here's link to pics of mods I did on our 28krs. 
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/ 
#'s 295,296,297 show slide rail storage. The only thing you have to do for this is "flip" the taillight that has the license plate bracket. Hope this helps!!
david








[/quote]


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

KARGOROOER said:


> We have a 28KRS (Kargoroo) and am wondering if anyone has a great place to store the rear slide arms, stabilizer crank, hose, awning reacher thing, hose, ect.
> We have the storage place up front for the bikes, but when we're loaded up, its a pain to dig that stuff out if we stop midway through our trip to camp. I'm afraid the slide brackets will slide around inside the living quarters and scratch the floor. Has anyone built a box or something that would hang off the rear bumper to hold all that stuff? The spare tire kind of is in the way and the tailights are pretty close to the top of the bumper. I would be nice to have all the "camping" stuff outside, so I dont have to unload to get to it. Any suggestions would be helpful.


Hey KARGOROOER,
Here's link to pics of mods I did on our 28krs. 
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/ 
#'s 295,296,297 show slide rail storage. The only thing you have to do for this is "flip" the taillight that has the license plate bracket. Hope this helps!!
david








[/quote]

Where did you get that long box?? that is such a great idea.. I would love to add that to dhs honeydo list..
[/quote]


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I keep both slide rails in the bumper. They fit perfectly after the bolt is replaced with a "hitch pin" from Home Depot. The round support is removed and nested in the rail and slid into the bumper.

Simple.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

brenda said:


> We have a 28KRS (Kargoroo) and am wondering if anyone has a great place to store the rear slide arms, stabilizer crank, hose, awning reacher thing, hose, ect.
> We have the storage place up front for the bikes, but when we're loaded up, its a pain to dig that stuff out if we stop midway through our trip to camp. I'm afraid the slide brackets will slide around inside the living quarters and scratch the floor. Has anyone built a box or something that would hang off the rear bumper to hold all that stuff? The spare tire kind of is in the way and the tailights are pretty close to the top of the bumper. I would be nice to have all the "camping" stuff outside, so I dont have to unload to get to it. Any suggestions would be helpful.


Hey KARGOROOER,
Here's link to pics of mods I did on our 28krs. 
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/ 
#'s 295,296,297 show slide rail storage. The only thing you have to do for this is "flip" the taillight that has the license plate bracket. Hope this helps!!
david








[/quote]
brenda,
It is plastic fence post from Home Depot.
david









Where did you get that long box?? that is such a great idea.. I would love to add that to dhs honeydo list..
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------

